
First all-atom simulation of genome editing in action - manojr
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/9140.html
======
legion050
found a link that worked for me :
[[http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/9169.html](http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/9169.html)]

